# Pedals not turning wheel.



## LarryDuff (26 May 2013)

I was out riding this morning and while going up a hill I suddenly noticed that pedals weren't turning the back wheel. At first I thought the chain had come off but it hadn't.

The pedals go round and round but the back wheel doesn't.

Any ideas?


----------



## ianrauk (26 May 2013)

The pawls in your freehub are broken/stuck open so not engaging.


----------



## dellzeqq (26 May 2013)

LarryDuff said:


> I was out riding this morning and while going up a hill I suddenly noticed that pedals weren't turning the back wheel. At first I thought the chain had come off but it hadn't.
> 
> The pedals go round and round but the back wheel doesn't.
> 
> Any ideas?


 
stick to downhill rides.


----------



## ColinJ (26 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> The pawls in your freehub are broken/stuck open so not engaging.



Or (much less likely), you've '_done a ("Legs of steel") colly'_ and ripped a sprocket through the splines!


----------



## biggs682 (26 May 2013)

how far did you get on the ride ?


----------



## LarryDuff (26 May 2013)

biggs682 said:


> how far did you get on the ride ?


 
I had planned on doing about 30 but had only got 14 when the problem occurred. Was ablr to free wheel another mile but then had to phone my wife to come and fetch me.
At least it was sunny and I could catch a few rays while waiting.


----------



## biggs682 (26 May 2013)

LarryDuff said:


> I had planned on doing about 30 but had only got 14 when the problem occurred. Was ablr to free wheel another mile but then had to phone my wife to come and fetch me.
> At least it was sunny and I could catch a few rays while waiting.


 
good old wifey rescue services then


----------



## LarryDuff (26 May 2013)

She is a gem!


----------



## GrasB (26 May 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Or (much less likely), you've '_done a ("Legs of steel") colly'_ and ripped a sprocket through the splines!


A Campy hub or some badly contrived Mavic standard?


----------



## ColinJ (26 May 2013)

GrasB said:


> A Campy hub or some badly contrived Mavic standard?


You'd have to ask @colly that!

It was quite comical watching him launch into a steep little climb only for his legs to spin round and the bike to come to a dead stop! I assumed that it was a problem with the pawls, but then we found that it was only one sprocket that did it. (It wasn't riveted to the rest of the cassette.)


----------



## GrasB (27 May 2013)

ColinJ said:


> You'd have to ask @colly that!
> 
> It was quite comical watching him launch into a steep little climb only for his legs to spin round and the bike to come to a dead stop! I assumed that it was a problem with the pawls, but then we found that it was only one sprocket that did it. (It wasn't riveted to the rest of the cassette.)


The combination of cheap aluminium freewheel body & custom cassettes with un-connected sprockets can be rather interesting. Even Shimano spline can be destroyed but if you didn't notice you'd be an idiot imo.


----------



## LarryDuff (27 May 2013)

As Ian said above the hub was indeed banjaxed.

They replaced the whole rear wheel under warranty.


----------



## Pale Rider (28 May 2013)

At the risk of stating the obvious, a quick temporary fix for sticking pawls is to shock them - bounce the back wheel off the ground a few times.


----------



## LarryDuff (28 May 2013)

Pale Rider said:


> At the risk of stating the obvious, a quick temporary fix for sticking pawls is to shock them - bounce the back wheel off the ground a few times.


I must admit I did feel like bouncing the whole bike off the road in annoyance but thought better of it.


----------



## captain calves (10 Jul 2014)

I too have this issue, but it started very very gradually. ie suddenly the pedalswould turn with no weight (ie chains, cogs, pedals, everything, but completely freely -nearly fell off), but when I turned the pedals the other way for a second, then started pedalling normally, I got bite back again. This would happen once every 5 or 10 minutes.
It has been like this for about ten cycle trips. Today, however, cannot get any "bite" back at all, and had to get off the bike and walk to work, pushing it.
I did notice, while pushing, that once in a while, I span the pedals forwards with my hand to see if there was any bit, and occasionally there was, but as soon as I jumped on and tried to pedal with legs/feet, totally free.
From reading this thread and reading around, and thinking about the "gradual" nature, Im speculating that perhaps gunk or someything inside is preventing the pawls from coming out properly.
Ah well, I'll drop it off at a bike shop to sort.


----------



## Tim Hall (10 Jul 2014)

Gunk is indeed a likely culprit. Interestingly (FSVO interstingly), there is a product called Gunk which is a degreaser, but it's probably a bit over the top for this. Try spraying some WD40 (about the only time I'd use WD40 on my bike) into the free hub to help loosen up the grease in there.


----------



## annirak (10 Jul 2014)

WD40 is a water displacer. If you're not trying to displace water, it's probably the wrong answer. If you want to remove grease, you probably want a degreaser. If you want to lubricate something, you probably want a penetrating lubricant.

WD40 might work, but it's usually not the best option.


----------



## captain calves (10 Jul 2014)

Hmm really? Thanks guys, very interesting!!

After some thought. reckon I might as well drop in shop anyway - firstly because I dont know what I'm doing and I dont have all the tools and it would invariably take me ages; 
and then because I like to give people work - sort of crazy guy i am ya know!


----------



## simon the viking (10 Jul 2014)

LarryDuff said:


> I had planned on doing about 30 but had only got 14 when the problem occurred. Was ablr to free wheel another mile but then had to phone my wife to come and fetch me.
> At least it was sunny and I could catch a few rays while waiting.


I'd be waiting a long time for my wife to fetch me..... Driving Lessons, then theory test, then actual test.... at least a year ..... and it wouldn't be much quicker to get my mum to pick me up by the time I'd explained where I was


----------



## captain calves (10 Jul 2014)

haha - my wife is not too bad - it takes a little bit of persuading to get her to pick me up ( usually because she's hoovering - constantly! she loves it) , but over all, she gives in.


----------



## jarlrmai (10 Jul 2014)

It would be the taxi of shame for me.


----------



## User16625 (10 Jul 2014)

ColinJ said:


> You'd have to ask @colly that!
> 
> It was quite comical watching him launch into a steep little climb only for his legs to spin round and the bike to come to a dead stop! I assumed that it was a problem with the pawls, but then we found that it was only one sprocket that did it. (It wasn't riveted to the rest of the cassette.)



Just use that gear as neutral.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jul 2014)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Just use that gear as neutral.


That is what freehubs are for!


----------



## ayceejay (10 Jul 2014)

LarryDuff said:


> I was out riding this morning and while going up a hill I suddenly noticed that pedals weren't turning the back wheel. At first I thought the chain had come off but it hadn't.
> 
> The pedals go round and round but the back wheel doesn't.
> 
> Any ideas?


This is a feeling I get most days and I am not sure (wish) there is a cure for it, I think I might try a pair of those long black socks - the friggin' expensive wheels didn't work.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jul 2014)

The long black socks work.


----------

